# Is There No One Who Understands Midi More Than I ?



## Chayton39

I want to send raw piano piano only midi files to my digital piano and use the voices that are built into the piano (player piano). The best platform would be Android.

Man it's like squeezing blood from a turnip, I searched the internet until blue in the face.

thanks


----------



## Livly_Station

I know a bit about MIDI, but I can't understand your situation.


----------

